# HERA100 Pocket PC

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich besitzte einen htc HERA100 Pocket PC. Wie kann ich die Daten (u.a. Bilder) auf den PC bekommen?

Ich habe jetzt folgendes installiert:

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-libsynce-0.14  USE="hal" 364 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-librtfcomp-1.1  327 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmimedir-0.4  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-serial-0.11  312 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/libopensync-0.36-r1  USE="-debug -doc python" 860 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-librapi2-0.14  483 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36  34 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-librra-0.14  414 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-sync-engine-0.14  158 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-hal-0.14  314 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/synce-kpm-0.14  90 kB
```

Gerät eingesteckt und 

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/bin/synce-kpm

Running dataserver

running the GUI Part

Initializing DataServer

odccm is NOT running!!

Finished with init
```

(Muß die Fotos bis Die auf dem PC haben. Wenn ich keine Lösung finde, muß ich mir einen Windows Rechner suchen. Wobei es unter XP auch Probleme gibt.)

http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?form=PostEdit&postID=134647

----------

